# Bán buôn nón lá nón huế nón quay thao nón trang trí



## meobeo1991 (13/7/19)

Bán buôn nón lá nón huế nón quay thao nón trang trí tại hà nội 0978945425
Chúng tôi tự hào khi là đơn vị sản xuất & cung cấp, mua bán & cho thuê Nón Lá hàng đầu tại Hà Nội, gồm:
√ Nón trơn, nón Huế truyền thống
√ Nón thêu hoa, nón vẽ tranh, nón vẽ cờ,..
√ Nón trang trí nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán cafe, nón quà tặng cao cấp,..
Đảm bảo nét đặc trưng: _Mỏng, nhẹ, thanh tao, mềm mại, đẹp chắc, bền và cân đối qua các công đoạn_:
+ Chọn lá nón: Lá nón được tuyển chọn kỹ và sấy thủ công qua bàn tay nghệ nhân Huế
+ Khung nón: Được làm tinh tế, tỉ mỉ đạt thẩm mỹ cao
+ Khâu nón: Các mũi chằm nón trau chuốt, chuẩn chỉnh không một sai sót
_Liên hệ mua số lượng lớn để được chiết khấu cao, đặc biệt chúng tôi có xuất hóa đơn VAT, hóa đơn trực tiếp giảm 5% và viết hóa đơn theo yêu cầu_.
Sản phẩm - dịch vụ:
Liên hệ: Nguyễn Huyền Anh
Hotline: 0978945425


----------

